# Men in Knitwear calendar



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Up to May so far! Love February's handwarmers

http://www.stitchseekers.com/men-in-knitwear.html


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow! Gotta watch it a couple of times before you actually see the article! Those are good! Looking forward to the rest of the year! Thanks!


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Great pictures.
I agree the hand warmers are the best and the the cowl.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Ellen Kerr said:


> Great pictures.
> I agree the hand warmers are the best and the the cowl.


What hand warmers? What cowl?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL.....


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Kind of hard to keep your eye on the knit wear. I forgot what I was looking for then I saw the fingerless mitts on the big fellow. :wink:  ;-)


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, yes. Very nice.


----------



## Adnileus (Apr 14, 2012)

Ooooooh my! I just drooled all over my iPad!


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Adnileus said:


> Ooooooh my! I just drooled all over my iPad!


I know, you just want to start making all those items, eh?!? he,he!


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, it took me an hour to find them before I posted it! I had thought of the title Stash Busters, but maybe some people would take offense
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Patsy Ruth said:


> What hand warmers? What cowl?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry but they all looked more like boys to me, not real men. To be perfectly honest, I would wager a bet that they are gay to boot.

A real man should look like a man, not a pretty boy.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

MAY is my "cup of tea".


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> MAY is my "cup of tea".


MMMMMMMMM mine too, just had a 'big' birthday, can I have him as a present? Cant remember what he was modelling though. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Now that is knitting done right


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Will you ladies quit drooling?!?!?! My computer is getting wet! :lol:


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

What was "May" wearing that was knit?


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry but they all looked more like boys to me, not real men. To be perfectly honest, I would wager a bet that they are gay to boot.
> 
> A real man should look like a man, not a pretty boy.


I like that attitude :thumbup: :thumbup: Gay for sure :lol:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Will you ladies quit drooling?!?!?! My computer is getting wet! :lol:


Can't help drroling over those lovely guys, as for comments about them (possibly) being gay? WHO CARES, we can look and dream and look and dream...........................no harm to anyone


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Different,thanks for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Fantastic.....and the knitting was good too.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Knitwear...was there knitwear...will have to check it again...and again...and again...and.....


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

All are quite fetching in their knitwear..


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

I so hate getting old. Oh well, just the type to break your heart...anyway.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

i think that i may get too hot looking at some of those .


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

My current calendar is of half dressed firemen. They are definitely manly and of different ages too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Here, here Nan!!


nanciann said:


> LOL.....


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow - was going to say more, but totally lost my train of thought


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Handwarmers??? You noticed handwarmers???? I guess I was appreciating something else!! (I'm old, but apparently not dead yet!)


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Make mine "May!" wowee zowee


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

I didn't notice the knit wear...the GLADIATOR?!! Heck yeah, I'd go a few rounds in the arena with that one...he could even wear the mitts if he wanted &#128541;


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Sorry but they all looked more like boys to me, not real men. To be perfectly honest, I would wager a bet that they are gay to boot.
> 
> A real man should look like a man, not a pretty boy.


rather rude, don't you think?
Blessings


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

There's a reason they are called "boy toys" . . . and I would not mind having one as a hat rack in my house! Perhaps next year they'll have some bagpipers . . .??


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

PatofWi said:


> What was "May" wearing that was knit?


Who cares.........


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> What hand warmers? What cowl?


Yes - having trouble finding the knitwear! Distracted...!!!!!


----------



## marymarg2 (Mar 13, 2012)

A little difficult focusing on the knitwear!!! Enjoyable, thanks!


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

I just love February!


Celt Knitter said:


> Up to May so far! Love February's handwarmers
> 
> http://www.stitchseekers.com/men-in-knitwear.html


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> Kind of hard to keep your eye on the knit wear. I forgot what I was looking for then I saw the fingerless mitts on the big fellow. :wink:  ;-)


So true!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, really enjoyable!!


----------



## averal (Dec 6, 2011)

GREAT can we see it again, again, again--- the knitting naturally. If you believe that you'll believe anything this is from a 73 year old just shows you're never to old to appreciate
Repeat PLEASE Averal


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> What hand warmers? What cowl?


Hahaha, I thought the same thing! Brilliant and thank you soooo much for sharing, made my day!!!


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh boy...eye candy!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

averal said:


> GREAT can we see it again, again, again--- the knitting naturally. If you believe that you'll believe anything this is from a 73 year old just shows you're never to old to appreciate
> Repeat PLEASE Averal


Hey, we might be old but we aren't dead. And aren't we supposed to appreciate the beautiful things in life.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful men and beautiful yarn, what more could you ask for?


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Patsy Ruth said:


> What hand warmers? What cowl?


You are too funny ~~but I agree with you ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Just gotta love that cowl on the May fellow, wait now hmmmm I think it was a cowl, but also could have been socks or anything else , wasn't noticing any knitwear !!!


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Ya right...you're looking at the hand warmers!! LOL!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm ready for ne next one now - as it's June!!!!


----------

